# Gran Alacant - best areas for permanent residence



## Davido1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi, my parents are looking at the possibility of moving to Gran Alacant but I'm not entirely sure of the areas where you can find people living all year round. They are both retired for a number of years but still quite active and enjoy socialising. Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Davido1 said:


> Hi, my parents are looking at the possibility of moving to Gran Alacant but I'm not entirely sure of the areas where you can find people living all year round. They are both retired for a number of years but still quite active and enjoy socialising. Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


Do you mean other Brit expats?

Is there a reason for such a specific location?


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

It has a nice Bowling Club?


----------



## Davido1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, other expats. Looking at this area as they have relatives in Santa Pola and seems like an area with more English speaking amenities. Santa Pola seems more Spanish and rather quiet out of season.


----------

